# Gear for surf fishing in July



## smike47 (Jun 30, 2011)

Planning a trip to destin area for a little fishing... My current gear is:

9' BPS Power Plus trophy combo ( http://www.basspro.com/Offshore-Angl...01757/-1340403 )

12' Okuma Tundra TU-120 ( http://www.amazon.com/Okuma-Fishing-.../dp/B0000B13N8 )
paired with an Okuma Avenger ABF65 ( http://www.amazon.com/Okuma-Avenger-...ef=pd_sim_sg_1 )

For line a currently have Suffix 20# smoke green mono and Offshore Angler 50# mono for shock leader.

I'll be fishing from the surf mostly, with a couple of trips to the okaloosa pier as well as the east jetty. I'd hope to target pomps, however I know they'll be slim around that time. What all should I attempt to target around the end of July? Also, Any other gear recommendations? I'm by no means an experienced saltwater fisherman, so just looking to tips and info around that time frame.


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 19, 2011)

Not sure - I'll be down there in October. 

Anyone know when he should go? Is end of July good enough?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

The surf this time of year is really full of different fish. Your bait, leaders & presentation really depends on what you are after. For Pompano, I do like a Pompano Rig with Sandfleas or fresh shrimp. Spanish, especially off the pier are great with a multitude of lures and baits. 
Lots of Bluefish, sharks, ladyfish, some redfish. I am probably leaving some stuff out but follow this forum and you will get some good info. You might find some areas from the surf that are full of nothing but catfish. They have been very annoying this year. Watch the barb when unhooking. A poke on the hand will pretty much ruin your fishing for a day or two.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

if u can get inshore theres speckled trout, flounder, white trout, redfish. the catfish are almost impossible to avoid


----------



## smike47 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the response... How is the water clarity right now? Last trip i made, the grass was so thick surf fishing was nearly impossible. I'd like to target pompano from the surf. A trip to the East jetty will be a must. Also, from the looks of Okaloosa Island Pier webpage, Tarpon have been active a lot. Will that hold up for the last week in July and if so, whats the recommendation to catch one from the pier?


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

water clarity is good, an incoming tide may wash up some grass but shouldnt be too bad. dont know anything about any tarpon though


----------



## smike47 (Jun 30, 2011)

Heading out tonight for Destin... Hows the weather/water looking? Last time I visited the june grass was still so bad it was impossible to surf fish. Also, any specific brands of artificial lures to pick up. Tackle shops will be one of the first stops.


----------



## Gstring706 (Jun 20, 2011)

Gotcha lures for spanish mackeral, spooks for reds and spanish sound side... that is the extent of my knowledge though.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano*

It's called a jig. You can catch anything on a jig.

A jig with a Gulp 'sweetener' is especially potent. C2


----------

